# How to backup Bios using ATITool?



## rascalboy (Dec 25, 2005)

as topic..thnx


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 25, 2005)

In ATITool:
click settings in bottom right
go to miscellaneous in drop-down listbox at the top
click "Save VGA bios to file..." near the bottom right


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 1, 2006)

Poisonsnak said:
			
		

> In ATITool:
> click settings in bottom right
> go to miscellaneous in drop-down listbox at the top
> click "Save VGA bios to file..." near the bottom right



it's grayed out and is not selectable???? What gives man..what gives????


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 1, 2006)

not working on x1000 series yet .. use the winflash from our downloads section


----------



## testemo (Jan 2, 2006)

How accurate is this method?  I want a definitive 100% backup of my original BIOS in case I ever try any modifications.  WinFlash errors when I try to save the bios (unless I did it wrong, which wouldn't surprise me considering the complete lack of documentation, but, considering that it shows no data when I think it should tell me what card I have makes me think it doesn't support this card.)  ATITool happily saved a file and said it was sucessful, but, I just worry since this program wasn't exactly designed for handling video bioses, that's just a tertiary bonus.

Sorry, I'm a paranoid, I know it, just once the bios is modified, if anything went wrong with the original save, that's it, it stays modified.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2006)

you used the wrong winflash version


----------



## testemo (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh.  The latest version doesn't say it doesn't support X850, but, I just noticed the previous version implies it only supports the X1000+ range.  I guess there is no correct version of winflash for this card.  Oops.  I didn't realize since the download page for that one doesn't mention anything about working only with specific cards, and I assumed that a newer version is generally better and less likely to have bugs, so never clicked the old one.

Guess I need to try the dos programs when I get a chance.


----------

